# PC-Ultra shutting down FBQ2496?



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a problem with my Behringer FBQ2496. This is the second unit with the same problem. after connecting it to my PC-Ultra it works for a while and then shut down. It seems the FBQ tries to restart because it clicks in relays and the sub pops like when you turn the FBQ on or off.

Is it possible that the sub can do this? since it's the second unit I don't think it's just a FBQ problem.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

That is strange. My first step would be to try new cables. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

I have tried changing cables. I even made new ones with rca-1/4 jack (semi-balanced). Maybe the damage is already done. 

I have ordered an DSP1124 too, so I will se how that works.


----------

